# Found Lost Pigeon



## LilFeathers (Jun 15, 2010)

We have found a racing pigeon. It does not have a band to identify.
We are in Holland, MI and would like to know if a bird was 
lost or if someone can come and get the bird. It has a blue color to it.
We can not care for this bird. Please e-mail me if you are in this area and are willing to try and come and get this bird. It needs a home.
Thank you
Lauri Bossardet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a picture of the bird, sometimes that will get more interest.


----------

